# Older now, and I want to know more about this wonderful planet



## marcb (Sep 5, 2020)

When I look at this the planet, this world, I mean the physical aspect and not the social aspect, there must be many who want to know how this planet formed, how we came to be where we are, and where this world will go in the future.

For me, it is Earth sciences, well geology. I know that where I am typing from used to be in Antarctica, then moved over the equator, was part of the Appalachian mountains and Greenland and will continue to move as time goes on.

Is that not a fantastic thought ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

I never fail to fall under the spell of wanting more, whenever I gaze into the night sky and take-in all of the stars. It leaves me in awe every time, and how I dream of being able to explore the farthest reaches of outer space.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2020)

marcb said:


> When I look at this the planet, this world, I mean the physical aspect and not the social aspect, there must be many who want to know how this planet formed, how we came to be where we are, and where this world will go in the future.
> 
> For me, it is Earth sciences, well geology. I know that where I am typing from used to be in Antarctica, then moved over the equator, was part of the Appalachian mountains and Greenland and will continue to move as time goes on.
> 
> Is that not a fantastic thought ?


You might have fun with this interactive site if you haven't already....

https://dinosaurpictures.org/ancient-earth#200


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You might have fun with this interactive site if you haven't already....
> 
> https://dinosaurpictures.org/ancient-earth#200


Wow!

Thanks for this, RR!


----------



## marcb (Sep 6, 2020)

Ha, yes thanks, I found that site just recently. You can follow where you live over the millions of years. Wonderful


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow, great site. I put in my town 300 million years ago and we are right in the middle of a huge land mass.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks RadishRose. Great fun.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

I put in NYC @ 200 million years ago and found it bumping up against North Africa!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I put in NYC @ 200 million years ago and found it bumping up against North Africa!


We demanded to be closer to our hashish supply.  That is also how the term Supply and Demand originated.  True story.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2020)

Pepper said:


> We demanded to be closer to our hashish supply.  That is also how the term Supply and Demand originated.  True story.


Another true story. To get hash they’d use scantly dressed runners to brush past the marijuana plants so the resinous THC trichomes sticks to their skin. These runners would then have this substance pulled off of them and rolled into balls of hash.

Gross huh?


----------

